# RADIO INSTALLATION ON A 06 MAXIMA (HELP)



## rodelvin (Jan 21, 2011)

HI GUYS 
I TRY TO INSTALL A PIONEER AVH-P4200DVD.. EVERYTHING WORK BUT I DINT GET ANY SOUND.I CHECK THE CABLES AND EVERYTHING LOOKS OK...CAN SOMEONE HELP ME ? PLEASE !!!

NOTE:
MY CAR IS EQUIP WHIT BOSE SPEAKERS...NO NAVI


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

According to Crutchfield's site, the Pioneer AVH-P4200DVD won't work in a 2006 Maxima W/ Bose W/out Navi. I would call their tech support and talk to them. They might be able to tell you why and suggest a unit that will work. Their #: 1-888-955-6000. Perhaps the unit won't work with the factory amps?


----------



## rodelvin (Jan 21, 2011)

Ok!... i call pioneer and they told me that they dont have anything(radio-dvd-navi) compatible whit my car. That the amp that the car come whit wont work whit any after market radio
that i have to rewire all my speaker to get sound.


----------



## neilbachman (Feb 8, 2011)

yeah that sounds about right.... do u have any pictures of ur install


----------

